# The OMEGA REST



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Come by and check out our new Patent Pending OMEGA rest at the show it will be part of our "ALPHA LINE" of accessories for 2009 We have 2 other accessories we will also introduce.

The rest has three fingers that Capture the arrow to give you full contain and at full draw it unlocks and when you relaes all 3 fingers pull away like a lathe chuck so ther is nothing touching the arrow when it flies thru the rest.
extreamly quiet, simple design, setup is a snap and the size is comparable to other rest.

Look forward to meeting all of you and God Bless, I hope all of our Archery companies have a great show and prosper from all of the hard work we have all put in to get there. 

Booth # 3338 Athens Archery

Jason Hudkins


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

when and were will i be able to get one of these. also how much??


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Can you explain how it works? is there a cable tied to it?


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Is it "fired" by a string tied into a buss cable or is it some other type mechanism?Looks interesting


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*reply*

We will be offering this version first it is the high end model "Omega Elite" it is 100% Machined from Billet we will be working with the dealers at the show to set the final price in this economy we want to make sure that we can offer this at a fair price and the dealers are on the front lines in this indusrtry and have the most contact with the heart of the industry ( you the consumer) so once we have the price set we will post it. I can assure you it will be fair and economical We manufacture everyone of our products in house all machining is done here at our facilty we feel this alone will keep the price affordable.

Thanks and be Blessed,

Jason


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*reply*

it is attached the the down buss Cable it can be used with or with out the lock mechanism. you simply load the rest like other containment rest lock the lever. and draw the bow, once at full draw the lock releases and then when you release the 3 fingers pulll away from the arrow at the exact same time. if you need to take another shot you simply just load and draw the bow again. another feature that this rest is capable of, you can shoot at any angle due to the fact the all 3 fingers pull away at the same time thuss the arrow stays in the center of the rest regardless the angle.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats pretty cool. I will be checking it out more.


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

nice rest. do you have a drop away in mind for those of us who shoot FOBs?


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

ultramax said:


> Thats pretty cool. I will be checking it out more.


I'll be checking it out for ya Ultra............:shade:


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*off to the show*

everyone have a safe trip booth #3338


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

the rest turned out great,,,realy cool

All of the new Athens equipment is going to be a huge hit.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

There was a buzz about these around the shop the other day, except the rumor was tha fuse was making it.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Guys i personally have had my hands on this rest & let me tell you it is the best functioning rest i have seen. The Omega Rest is going to be a hot seller.*


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

What is the clearance from where the center of the arrow is to the farthest point in the cutouts for the fletchings?


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

machine work looks familiar, might you have Mike Doty machining these for you? Looks like a great rest, can't wait to play with one real soon.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*machining*

we are machining all of our products in house wanted to say thanks to everyone who visited our booth today

Jason


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Does Athens Archery have a website yet?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

wis_archer said:


> What is the clearance from where the center of the arrow is to the farthest point in the cutouts for the fletchings?


I dont have the exact dimensions but a Blazer on a Vforce 400 will easily travel through the rest with no contact.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rutnstrut said:


> Does Athens Archery have a website yet?


not yet, but its in the works.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you have to reset the rest if let down your draw?

Also what about freeze-up, if it wets wet then freezes in a hunting situation? 

Thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

white.greg said:


> Do you have to reset the rest if let down your draw?
> 
> Also what about freeze-up, if it wets wet then freezes in a hunting situation?
> 
> Thanks


The rest has a locking pin that allows you to lock the rest in the up position, as soon as the buss cable goes down that releases the lock, now the rest functions just like any other fallaway. You can let up and then re draw the bow and the rest will work just like a conventional fall away. The rest can be ordered without the lock option but I really like that option and would recommend it.

I shot tons of arrows through the bow using the rest and it performed flawlessly. It is also very quiet, which is a must for a hunting rest.

the arms that hold the rest are also adjustable for different diameter arrows.

Jason can explain why the rest wont freeze up, I will leave that question for him.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I got to shoot it on thursaday at the ata. It was pretty cool and thought it was a good idea


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dbowers said:


> I got to shoot it on thursaday at the ata. It was pretty cool and thought it was a good idea


That is the generation 1 I know of a few small changes they will make that will make the rest even better.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Omega Rest*

What are the fingers made of, and what makes the fingers quiet? Also, where and when will these rests be available?


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Thats a neat idea. I hope to see one.


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

Trust me guys, you will not find any other rests or accessories on the market designed and machined to the exacting tolerances as you will find with the Athens products. I know for a fact that this rest is going to be one of the hottest rests in the archery industry. I shot and tested one of the first prototypes about 8 months ago and it performed flawlessly. Now they have made the production rest even better. Try the Omega rest, you won't be sorry.


----------



## deercamp (Feb 25, 2008)

i have tried many rest over the years and love the whisker biscuit. they just came out with a newly designed one this year go to trophy ridges website and check it out. i use gold tip pro hunter 5575 and never have a problem with vanes tearing. the newly designed ones are a little bigger in diameter and go on square to the bow and are stronger built than the older ones. i don't have a new one yet , but when i get my new bow this year that is the one accessory 
that will be going on it for sure.:thumbs_up


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

What did the final price turn out to be?


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Sweet. So far everything I see about this rest sounds great. Saw it at the ATA show and it looks and shoots great. 

And another great aspect: *Made-In-Indiana*

thenson


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

deercamp said:


> i have tried many rest over the years and love the whisker biscuit. they just came out with a newly designed one this year go to trophy ridges website and check it out. i use gold tip pro hunter 5575 and never have a problem with vanes tearing. the newly designed ones are a little bigger in diameter and go on square to the bow and are stronger built than the older ones. i don't have a new one yet , but when i get my new bow this year that is the one accessory
> that will be going on it for sure.:thumbs_up


I am glad you like your biscuit:thumbs_up


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*What was this?*



deercamp said:


> i have tried many rest over the years and love the whisker biscuit. they just came out with a newly designed one this year go to trophy ridges website and check it out. i use gold tip pro hunter 5575 and never have a problem with vanes tearing. the newly designed ones are a little bigger in diameter and go on square to the bow and are stronger built than the older ones. i don't have a new one yet , but when i get my new bow this year that is the one accessory
> that will be going on it for sure.:thumbs_up


Was this a plug for a Whisker Biscuit on a thread that was started to raise awareness about another product? 

Classy...lain:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

x-ring-1 said:


> What did the final price turn out to be?


*The top of the line rest is the Elite Omega which is the 1 shown at the ATA & its going to be right around $130.*


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*cold and damp weather ??????*

I live in north western ND and we Have cold and sometimes damp and cold weather I would love to know what it does in these conditions???? 
If you need a tester I will test it for you my new Alphamax 
would be a good home for one I shot the other day it was 
-25 degrees my equipment has to be able to handle all conditions. 
Let me know if you need testers >?? :wink:


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*cold damp weather*

This rest is 100% machined aluminum i have sunk it in water then stuck it in freezer.Tthat is the most extreme condition it still functioned flawless.

thanks
Jason


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Athens1 said:


> This rest is 100% machined aluminum i have sunk it in water then stuck it in freezer.Tthat is the most extreme condition it still functioned flawless.
> 
> thanks
> Jason


Jason,
Will you be able to make vertical & horizontal adjustments on the Omega along with center shot adjustments ??

What is the material made of that the arrow sits on ?? Will I have to put mole skin on them to quiet the rest when I draw an arrow across it ??

Also ...Can you post some pictures of different views of the Omega so we can get a better idea of what we're looking at ....Thanks


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*omega*

I will post more pics i have appointment with commercial photographer in the morning we are working on a flock coating with an outside source now and will have results soon but it is vary quite at draw we machined it extremely smoth for this reason. the rest has all of the adj you asked about and it is 100% aluminum minus the drive gear S7 tool steel. i will get more info soon and it will be featured in many editorials soon.

thanks and have a great week,
Jason


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Athens1 said:


> I will post more pics i have appointment with commercial photographer in the morning we are working on a flock coating with an outside source now and will have results soon but it is vary quite at draw we machined it extremely smoth for this reason. the rest has all of the adj you asked about and it is 100% aluminum minus the drive gear S7 tool steel. i will get more info soon and it will be featured in many editorials soon.
> 
> thanks and have a great week,
> Jason



Can I place a order now ?? I'd like to order a Black one .... :teeth:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hit-em said:


> Can I place a order now ?? I'd like to order a Black one .... :teeth:


I have shot the rest a bunch and the launcher is very quiet.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

$130 is a little steep for a new product..JMHO.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

spiker_01 said:


> $130 is a little steep for a new product..JMHO.


They are probably not for everyones budget, but if you got to handle one and see how much work goes into them you would understand the retail price.

It is without a doubt one of the best Drop away rest on the market and when you couple in the fact it is a Containment rest it is well worth the price.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> They are probably not for everyones budget, but if you got to handle one and see how much work goes into them you would understand the retail price.
> 
> It is without a doubt one of the best Drop away rest on the market and when you couple in the fact it is a Containment rest it is well worth the price.


I'm not bashing the product, I'm just expressing the fact that without exposure to the market, it might be difficult for someone to plunk down $130. The Quad, and Ripcord started out a bit less than they are now until they gained popularity through word of mouth, and forum exposure. 

I personally love your design, and feel that if it works flawlessly it very well might be worth the money. But, at that price I will certainly be waiting for unbiased reviews from archers who have used it in the field. Hopefully it wont be $150 by then.:cocktail:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

spiker_01 said:


> I'm not bashing the product, I'm just expressing the fact that without exposure to the market, it might be difficult for someone to plunk down $130. The Quad, and Ripcord started out a bit less than they are now until they gained popularity through word of mouth, and forum exposure.
> 
> I personally love your design, and feel that if it works flawlessly it very well might be worth the money. But, at that price I will certainly be waiting for unbiased reviews from archers who have used it in the field. Hopefully it wont be $150 by then.:cocktail:


that is fare enough.:thumbs_up


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*New omega pic*

I have had people ask for a standard black anodized pic i will post more later.

Thanks and I hope you all prosper this year in what is important to you.

Jason


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Back view*

almost forgot 

The first pic in the standard without the slide lock and the other is the locking version the lock is optional. you really dont need to lock it but i like the lock for stalking or extreme conditions. Once you lock it, it wont unlock until you are at full draw. The size is similar to other full containments and the weight is extremely light 100% machined aluminum. For the locking version you cock it with your index finger and slide the lock over the top of the lever with your thumb, once at full draw the slide moves out of the way and when you release the lever opens the fingers for complete fletch clearance. if you need to take another shot you dont need to re-cock it just load another arrow and draw the bow back. This arrow rest brings the arrow to the center each time kind of like a lathe chuck,when you draw so you can draw the bow back at extreme angles left to right. the adjustment knob is to adjust for arrow diameter once it is set lock it with the knurled nut.

if you have questions just email me anytime .

Thanks 

Jason


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Very nice Jason:thumbs_up


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Jason, I'm looking at the close-up picture of the rest in the open position above. It appears to me that there is very little clearance for an arrow to get through without contact. From the slow-motion footage that I have seen, arrows flex a lot as they pass through a rest. Looks to me that a blazer fletched arrow would bump the insides of that rest as it oscillates going through ? Do you have any slow motion video?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

white.greg said:


> Jason, I'm looking at the close-up picture of the rest in the open position above. It appears to me that there is very little clearance for an arrow to get through without contact. From the slow-motion footage that I have seen, arrows flex a lot as they pass through a rest. Looks to me that a blazer fletched arrow would bump the insides of that rest as it oscillates going through ? Do you have any slow motion video?


Yes Jason has slow motion video of an arrow being shot, I am not sure if he can get it on here, trust me it makes it through cleanly.

The Launcher and arms adjust in and out for different arrow diameters and we recommend that they are adjusted out to here the arrow can not slip between them, giving the arrow maximum clearance.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

How quiet is it when the arms retract ??
How quiet is the rest overall when it's fired ???

On another note...How much support does it give the arrow before it gets out of the way ?? Can you adjust the timing of when it retracts ??


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*sound*

The rest is built like a machine tool the tolerences are tight so there isnt any vibration. you will not hear this rest during the shot. it suports more than half the arrow shaft until it opens. there is plenty of clearance for blazers there is actually more clearance because the fingers retract. vrs rest where the fingers are stationary.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*reply*

Sorry Iforgot to add also you can adjust the timing if needed with the spring tension.

Jhanks

Jason


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Omega Rest*

When and where will these be available for purchase?


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*shipping*

we are working on production and i plan to announce the ship date once we get our springs in from the MFG.

thanks again,

Jason


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmm, I like the idea but what happens when you get it wet and it freezes while hunting....? Just a thought


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*questions*

it is 100% aluminum the housing is sealed i have dunk it under water stuck it in freezer for a day took it out it had no affect. This is built as robust as a lathe chuck there is 1 moving part in the housing minus the 3 fingers.
I hope i was able to answer your question. 

Thanks for the question

Jason


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Guys this will be the best rest you have ever put on your bow. If you get a chance to see one in person & see how it functions i guarantee you will walk out the door owning 1.:thumbs_up I cant wait to put 1 on my bow.*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a chance to look at this rest at the ATA show, its well thought out and solidly engineered. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

are they ready for sale yet??what about the slow mo video?thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Yes Jason has slow motion video of an arrow being shot, I am not sure if he can get it on here


Post it on Youtube, then provide the link here.:wink:


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*The omega video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky3UHU5j7Sc

here is the link 

this was the first prototype.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Omega rest*

this is a victory x-ringer


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

that is one awesome rest...what other accessories are coming ??


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Terrible video, I learned nothing, oooh super cool music and black and white effects, no substance, do you think this sells precision archery products??????? Are you selling a video game?:thumbs_do


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

white.greg said:


> Terrible video, I learned nothing, oooh super cool music and black and white effects, no substance, do you think this sells precision archery products??????? Are you selling a video game?:thumbs_do



The music was cool, but a little peaked out on the volume (a bit of unwanted distortion, but cool). Love the style though.:thumbs_up

As far as the video, I agree that it needs to be clearer as to the fletching clearance. Those low profile 4" vanes look like they are just making it. Once again, that could just be the video. This is a high profile world, with Blazers, or Blazer type vanes being what a large majority of bowhunters are using. 

The original Hostage was a bit small on diameter, and caused fletching contact w/ Blazers unless you had a perfect setup. Hence, the Hostage Pro.:wink:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

white.greg said:


> Terrible video, I learned nothing, oooh super cool music and black and white effects, no substance, do you think this sells precision archery products??????? Are you selling a video game?:thumbs_do


*Well if you have paid attention to anything in the archery industry most products that are commercialized have music & different effects.(it's called getting the attention of the consumer) As for trying to sell a video game, it is an arrow rest. Did you see an X-box, Playstation or Wii anywhere in the video????? If you get a chance to pick up this rest & actually see how it functions you will see how it works & realize that it is the best rest on the market today.:thumbs_up*


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

indiana ******* said:


> *Well if you have paid attention to anything in the archery industry most products that are commercialized have music & different effects.(it's called getting the attention of the consumer) As for trying to sell a video game, it is an arrow rest. Did you see an X-box, Playstation or Wii anywhere in the video????? If you get a chance to pick up this rest & actually see how it functions you will see how it works & realize that it is the best rest on the market today.:thumbs_up*


Fail

You claim it's the best rest in the industry; Prove it! How did this video demonstrate any advantages over other rests? What characteristics did it describe at all, none. The rest is not out yet so I can't put my hands on it, I want to know things like:

- Are the little arms in the closed position while you load an arrow?
- Do you cock it in the closed position or does it go there automatically"
- Description of string attachment and how it's initially set-up?
- How quick is it, how much of the arrow does it guide before opening, 3",10"?
- Will it clear Blazer vanes?
- How about ice in the Mechanism?

This would be useful info. I'm interested in this rest, it looks like it has potential, but there is no good info. out there.


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

white.greg said:


> Terrible video, I learned nothing, oooh super cool music and black and white effects, no substance, do you think this sells precision archery products??????? Are you selling a video game?:thumbs_do


This is a video made to show if the rest is actually working as it was intended, and it is. If you notice there is also at least one other company on the market that uses a small clip of high speed photography video to show how their rest works and I have seen many post here on AT from people that admire that particular rest just based on that small video clip and that makes them want to purchase it. There is not a rest on the market that is designed, engineered and machined to the tolerances that the Omega rest is, you just have to take one look at it. I have personally known Jason Hudkins (Owner and of Athens Archery) and his crew for quite some time now and know for a fact, THAT CREW DOES NOTHING 1/2 FAST, if you know what I mean. I promote and shoot their products for this reason alone.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

LXCON3 said:


> This is a video made to show if the rest is actually working as it was intended, and it is. If you notice there is also at least one other company on the market that uses a small clip of high speed photography video to show how their rest works and I have seen many post here on AT from people that admire that particular rest just based on that small video clip and that makes them want to purchase it. There is not a rest on the market that is designed, engineered and machined to the tolerances that the Omega rest is, you just have to take one look at it. I have personally known Jason Hudkins (Owner and of Athens Archery) and his crew for quite some time now and know for a fact, THAT CREW DOES NOTHING 1/2 FAST, if you know what I mean. I promote and shoot their products for this reason alone.


Good for you!

If Athens really wants to stand above the rest, create a useful video that demonstrates the qualities of it's product. Seems really simple to me.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

LXCON3 said:


> This is a video made to show if the rest is actually working as it was intended, and it is. If you notice there is also at least one other company on the market that uses a small clip of high speed photography video to show how their rest works and I have seen many post here on AT from people that admire that particular rest just based on that small video clip and that makes them want to purchase it. There is not a rest on the market that is designed, engineered and machined to the tolerances that the Omega rest is, you just have to take one look at it. I have personally known Jason Hudkins (Owner and of Athens Archery) and his crew for quite some time now and know for a fact, THAT CREW DOES NOTHING 1/2 FAST, if you know what I mean. I promote and shoot their products for this reason alone.



Your referring to the TriVan rest, their video clip might be even more useless than yours. Here is an opportunity to outperform another company that will obviously be competition. They have no useful information out on the market yet and neither do you, so now is the time to do something about it. It would only take an afternoon to video tape the rest being set up, how an arrow is loaded, and the mechanism is use, etc.

Why would you not do that???


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Help me understand?*

First I will say that constructive criticism is always welcomed and i don't take offense to what you are saying, but I will tell you that I was asked by a person with a genuine interest in the product and this is the only video i had that could be posted on youtube. the original high speed video is over a GIG in size so i had to compress it. so that is why it is grainy. also this was filmed months ago and is the first prototype. 

I cant figure out why you seem almost hostel towards our posting of the video have I or my company done something to upset you. 

I personally have over 300k invested in this to date and plan on putting in over a million in the next few months and the cost of professional video production is extremely expensive. we will be producing a video and commercial in the future. 

All i can tell you is that i personally have shot over 8000 arrows through this rest on my Athens and have had no issues the arrows i shoot now are pink victory arrows with blazer vanes . 

Once you get one of these in your hands and look at the fit and finish and shoot it you will understand what others are saying.

Again thank you, and God Bless

Jason


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*hope this answers some of your questions.*



white.greg said:


> Fail
> 
> You claim it's the best rest in the industry; Prove it! How did this video demonstrate any advantages over other rests? What characteristics did it describe at all, none. The rest is not out yet so I can't put my hands on it, I want to know things like:
> 
> ...





- Are the little arms in the closed position while you load an arrow?

No they are open you load it just like a hostage or biscuit.

- Do you cock it in the closed position or does it go there automatically"

you don't need to cock it at all unless you want to if you want to cock it you pull down the buss cable lever and slide the spring loaded arm lock over the buss cable arm. or if you don't want to cock t you simply draw the bow and the buss cable will rotate and index the 3 fingers in towards the arrow. 


- Description of string attachment and how it's initially set-up?

you tie / serve or our use our clamp to secure it into the buss cable snug the cable clamp screw on the buss cable lever draw the bow and let the cable slip in the clamp at full draw, let it down, and tighten the screw.

- How quick is it, how much of the arrow does it guide before opening, 3",10"? 

it holds onto about 10" of arrow before it starts to open and once it is open it give total clearance to the vanes.



- Will it clear Blazer vanes? 

yes that is what i shoot and others also use with this rest.

- How about ice in the Mechanism?

the unit is completely sealed i have submerged under water then stuck it in freezer then shot it, all was fine.


Hope this answered your questions

thanks


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the information. There is no hostility intended, frustration yes, hostility, no. I just see this new rest out there that looks like it might be great, but there is no real information available. I just think to myself, if I had a new arrow rest out on the market, I would want to think of every conceivable question possible and answer it ahead of time, it would be in my best interest. 

Instead we get "It's the best rest on the market today, just believe me"

Can you see where I'm coming from?:darkbeer:


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

Seriously, the reason why I think this rest is so revolutionary, is that you will have all of the benefits of a full containment rest (Whisker Biscuit) and all the benefits of a drop away all in one rest, with none of the disadvantages of a biscuit or bristle type containment rest(deforming vanes, iced up bristles in freezing weather). You will be able to still hunt with an arrow on the rest without it falling out of your arrow holder (like the ones that are used on a standard drop aways) when your arrow gets snagged on a branch while you are sneaking after that big bull elk or whitetail. How does it get any better than that?

I am not saying to just trust me this rest is the best rest on the market. I am saying to give it a serious look because you may have found the last rest you will ever buy for hunting.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Omega*

Guys,
Good response to a seemingly hostile but prospective customer.You have an interesting product and I will check them out when they start shipping.Good luck with your new business.


----------



## xvhunterxv (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been using the whisker bisquit for 4 years now, and i love it,
however , you rest interest me..i will certainly check it out when
it's in the market.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you guys have an estimated release date?

And will Cabela's, and Keystone Country Store, or any other mail order shops be carrying them?

What sort of footprint will they be available in geographically....NY?


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*release date*

We are still waiting on some of the purchase components i.e. custom springs, 
the release date is 6 to 8 weeks if i can get the springs sooner it will be sooner.

all of the major distributors ( Kinseys, Papes, Elliot Bros, etc) will have them.

Thank you guys,

Jason


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Mmmm...looks very similar to this one:

http://midatlanticarchery.com/trailer_page.aspx

and with this one your not resticted to using only 3 fletches...cheers...:darkbeer:


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

johnno said:


> Mmmm...looks very similar to this one:
> 
> http://midatlanticarchery.com/trailer_page.aspx
> 
> and with this one your not resticted to using only 3 fletches...cheers...:darkbeer:


The same lack of information that I complained about the Omega rest, I have for the Trivan rest. Both companies need a new marketing strategy. If you think you have a superior rest, demonstrate it. Demonstrate it with real info., video, and facts, not just here-say.

A serious issue for the Trivan rest is the vertical and horizontal adjustment. They both stink. They are using the same system as the early Whisker B. There is no independent adjustment, try and move the rest up a blond one without changing something else. Can't be done, it's a poor system. 

I'm assuming that the omega rest has independent vertical and horizontal adjustment. But lookout Omega, their design looks better and when they upgrade their mounting / adjusting system, they might be one up on you guys.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

johnno said:


> Mmmm...looks very similar to this one:
> 
> http://midatlanticarchery.com/trailer_page.aspx
> 
> and with this one your not resticted to using only 3 fletches...cheers...:darkbeer:


Oh, almost forgot, these two companies are having some kind of contest on who can take the longest to create a website. Trivan is in the lead with a flashy, no information site, with the Athens in a distant second "under construction" site. 

My bet will be on the first to have a site with REAL info., close-up photos, video, R&D findings, answers to hard questions like binary cam bow timing, distance to the horizontal bow pivot point, and is longer arrow guidance really less forgiving? This will be the winner.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

The Trivan design is pretty similar as far as "dissapearing"...will that be the new terminology replacing "dropaway"?

But that thing looks cheesy, and I fully agree about the vertical/horizontal adjustment. There's no way I will go back to that nonsense. Also, I hate brushes, they are effected by rain, and snow. No thanks. I really love the design of this Omega rest, I just wish we could see it in action better.

Hey guys, how about a simple video of a guy shooting through one at a target on you tube..nothing fancy, just like the old Ripcord videos. Look what it did for them.:thumbs_up


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Guys, any idea on a release date on these?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I believe Athens said 6-8 weeks maybe sooner.*


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

*Bump*

Just wanted to bring this topic back up. I am buying a new bow in three weeks, when the coaching paycheck comes in, and I am really looking at this rest. I might have to wait until it hits the market before I can make up my mind. 

Anyone want to continue the conversation of the Omega Rest

Coach


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

coachjdub said:


> Just wanted to bring this topic back up. I am buying a new bow in three weeks, when the coaching paycheck comes in, and I am really looking at this rest. I might have to wait until it hits the market before I can make up my mind.
> 
> Anyone want to continue the conversation of the Omega Rest
> 
> Coach


I said it once and I will say it again, this rest has the best of both worlds. It is a total containment rest along with a drop away that uses machined parts. It does not get any better than that. If you see this rest in person, you will be amazed in the quality and craftmanship. That is all I can say


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

*Patient*

I'm trying to be patient, but I am looking forward to this rest coming out. My new bow is almost here and I need a rest to put on it. 

Rest should be out soon right? Anyone have any info on a time table? 

Coach


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm very impressed with the concept of this rest but I have a question, Will it clear helical fletchings?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Yes it will clear helical fletchings. On a regular size carbon shaft you will have about 1/4in. of clearance.*


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

*Wisconsin Deer Expo*

Is ATHENS going to be at the Wisconsin Deer Expo in Madison. I really want to check out that rest. 

Coach


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I saw the Athens guys at Hershey this past weekend. Have to say I am impressed with both the rest and there line of bows.Looks to be top of the line craftsmanship.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

silver bullet said:


> I saw the Athens guys at Hershey this past weekend. Have to say I am impressed with both the rest and there line of bows.Looks to be top of the line craftsmanship.


*I was 1 of the guys that was working the booth at the Kinsey show. Glad you liked our line of products.*


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm waiting to see something happen with this rest. Is there a way to order one online?

I have an APA King Cobra on the way, and I am tossing the idea of putting this rest, or a Quad on it. :cocktail:


----------



## oreganwoman (Apr 28, 2008)

First of all the athens archery web site is dead


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*What!*



oreganwoman said:


> First of all the athens archery web site is dead


The Website isnt dead as as mater of fact it is being born as we speak. My Web Guy is covered up and is working on it. once we get it the way we want it we will update it. please be patient with us if you want info just call we would be glad to help answere questions.
574-224-2300

Thanks again,


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Jason do you know a rough estimate of when its going to be up? I cant wait to see it! When are these going to start hitting the stores?

Thanks


----------



## 1snapple (Jan 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHA, love that signature. And I have some predator 2 4560 arrows, 25" will they make it through? and i have the 2" helical vanes. I have a capture rest and the fletchings are hitting the brushed and the sides. So first question, What is the coating on the arms? Teflon? How is price on the other models? and are they the same quality?


----------



## shortdraw1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Is this rest available? I haven't seen it anywhere, or he heard from people using it.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

shortdraw1 said:


> Is this rest available? I haven't seen it anywhere, or he heard from people using it.


http://www.athensarchery.com/alpha.html#omega


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

looks well built


----------



## dnc (Aug 31, 2009)

Can't wait to get mine. I was at the Athens shop last week and got to shoot this rest. I think it wil be a fantastic hunting rest.


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

I see this thread has been active for over a year now but there's still no information about where they are for sale other than an Athen's dealer. Are they for sale in any other stores or online yet? I want one but the closet dealer to me is about 1 1/2 hours away.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

ieatmeat said:


> I see this thread has been active for over a year now but there's still no information about where they are for sale other than an Athen's dealer. Are they for sale in any other stores or online yet? I want one but the closet dealer to me is about 1 1/2 hours away.


Right here.http://www.athensarchery.com/alpha.html


----------



## hunt4food2 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.eders.com/products/athens-omega-elite-arrow-rest-rh.html


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

ieatmeat said:


> I see this thread has been active for over a year now but there's still no information about where they are for sale other than an Athen's dealer. Are they for sale in any other stores or online yet? I want one but the closet dealer to me is about 1 1/2 hours away.


Lancasters has them on their online catalog.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

I heard some where there was a generation 2 version that was coming out with bigger hole fir more vane clearance realty been wanting this rest but been holding out cause heard there is new and improved version is this true or a myth if so details please are they already out or still working on them


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

The omega elite is available now 

I have both versions if you want the new style omega elite send me a pm with your shipping info and I will send you one just pay the shipping ....its yours. 

T.


----------

